# Get together in the Portland / Forest Grove area



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Putting a feeler out to see what kind of interest there would be to have a Get together here in the Portland / Forest Grove area of Oregon. Have a BBQ and maybe a raffle for some gear.


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

That would be cool if you could get something together in the middle of May. I am flying in to visit family.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

I know there are not many on here from the PNW but thought a few would respond


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Im in salem so down

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Going to try and make this happen first part of June Unless somebody has a better date


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hammer1 said:


> Going to try and make this happen first part of June Unless somebody has a better date


So far I see two people..

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hammer1 said:


> Going to try and make this happen first part of June Unless somebody has a better date


Termpro.com Official Event: Summer Fest 2016


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Jscoyne2 said:


> Termpro.com Official Event: Summer Fest 2016


That event is a SPL only event. I know of 6 other people who would be interested in having a Get together just trying to see if more would be interested.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

If it's is like mid June or later I can most likely attend. Moving up near Corvallis here in about a month. Could bring a GZ car or 2. 

I will check back in and see if this progresses anymore.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

I'd like to come hear some great tuned rides. Early to mid June probably is best for me as well. Slipknot is the 11th so around that weekend I know I'll be in town.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

So does anyone around here have experience with fiberglassing A-Pillars? Its on my do to list and if someone has already done it, id love if they'd be willing to help or uh yea...


----------

